# Gym/Climbing Equipment for Aboreal Snakes



## SYNeR (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi all,

So my Jungle Python enclosure is looking a little bare and I was wondering if anyone had some good DIY suggestions for making (or modifying existing) equipment for (semi-)arboreal snakes.

My only thought thus far is to modify a cat scratching post for her to climb on, by possibly removing the carpet, drilling holes and glueing in some fake leaves, branches, etc I have. This all depends on how easy the carpeting is to remove from the post, and being able to fit a smallish scratching post in the enclosure (preferably with two levels).

I've also thought about having a cat scratching post outside of the enclosure for her to climb on when I let her out. She loves to perch up on the back of my dining room chairs when I let her out, so I thought this may also work.

Anyone have any ideas for gym/climbing equipment?

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## saximus (Mar 20, 2011)

A lot of people just use dowel. You can get nice thick ones and paint them or add some selastic and coir for a more realistic look or just leave it plain


----------



## SYNeR (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks. I ended up getting a cheap ($40 from Reject Shop) cat scratching post / gym.
Here's what the final setup looks like. I may get rid of the carpet (I'm guessing it will be a pain to clean). Also, does this enclosure (60x60x90cm) look too congested for a jungle python?
I'm mainly thinking for when she's fully grown (Devil line, and judging by the parents she should be a little smaller -- not Atherton sized):




The main other issue I can think of is general difficulty with cleaning, and being quite congested looking (I do prefer it to look nice & green rather than bare how it was before), it may be hard to get her out of the enclosure..


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 20, 2011)

Just be careful with cat scratching posts made out of chip board. You have to seal it if it exposed. My cat got formaldehyde poisoning from sitting on an unsealed kitchen cupboard and now suffers from fits.


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 20, 2011)

i think it looks really good.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh yes, it does look great.


----------



## phantomreptiles (Mar 20, 2011)

I never thought of using scratching posts - thanks that is a great idea


----------



## Leeloofluff (Mar 20, 2011)

So sorry to hear about you cat kao :'( that must be very distressing


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 20, 2011)

Leeloofluff said:


> So sorry to hear about you cat kao :'( that must be very distressing


 
Yes, it doesn't happen that often as we covered the cupboard as soon as we realized but he can't go outside anymore as it is too much of a risk.


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 20, 2011)

sorry to hear


----------



## 1woma (Mar 21, 2011)

Re the chip board- I have just brought two bird nesting boxes for my enclosure and they are made from chip board and some other wood...... will they be dangerous for my snakes? i had heard that bird nesting boxes were great hides for snakes.


----------



## SYNeR (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. Any recommendations as to what it should be sealed with?
Some sort of waterproofing would be good, but alas I know next to nothing about painting :\


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 21, 2011)

SYNeR said:


> Thanks for the tip. Any recommendations as to what it should be sealed with?
> Some sort of waterproofing would be good, but alas I know next to nothing about painting :\



Just some kind of waterproof pond sealant like they seal enclosures with, it just needs a barrier between the chipboard and the animal.



1woma said:


> Re the chip board- I have just brought two bird nesting boxes for my enclosure and they are made from chip board and some other wood...... will they be dangerous for my snakes? i had heard that bird nesting boxes were great hides for snakes.


 
As long as the birds aren't sitting on unsealed chipboard, I think it is when it gets hot it leaches stuff. Again, just seal them to be safe.


----------



## Tinky (Mar 21, 2011)

Mark,

Would be happy to knock you up a fake rock/climb perch if you would like. 

Thinking of something incorperating bamboo.

Cheers


----------



## SYNeR (Mar 21, 2011)

Cool, thanks heaps Tinky.

What sort of things do you normally use?
I'm thinking of ripping the carpet off the scratching post possibly, and using expand-a-foam.
I've got a fresh can I haven't touched yet and I'm curious to try it out.


----------



## Tinky (Mar 21, 2011)

I would seal it with Bondcrete. Water down and paint on. Can use oxides if you want to color.


Might suggest adding some sawdust/sand/render to give some texture and make climbing easier.


----------



## SYNeR (Mar 23, 2011)

She definitely seems to like the cat scratching post / hiding hole. Here's a pic taken yesterday afternoon after a fresh shed:


----------



## hrafna (Mar 23, 2011)

i just let my md venture over our 4 post bed. she likes it, the clothes airer works well too! i am tempted to get a bird ladder to put in her enclosure.


----------



## Tinky (Mar 23, 2011)

My Coastal loves his "tube". Its a cardboard poster/document tube which sits up on top of some banboo that runs across his enclosure.


----------



## longqi (Mar 23, 2011)

You are close to the best decorations anyone can use
wander down the beach after a big south easter
Grab a nice piece of driftwood that had been eaten away
Bleach it well and leave it in the sun for two days


----------



## SYNeR (Mar 23, 2011)

hrafna said:


> i just let my md venture over our 4 post bed. she likes it, the clothes airer works well too! i am tempted to get a bird ladder to put in her enclosure.



My Jungle loves my bed posts. She'll perch up there for ages & isn't a hassle at all. I barely need to keep my eye on her & worry she'll go missing.. It's all in good fun up until she becomes stubborn when I try to remove her.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Mar 23, 2011)

longqi said:


> Grab a nice piece of driftwood



Yeah personally I'd rather go for a bit of natural wood. It's free & easy to obtain, looks natural (what with being from nature & that...), has different thicknesses, textures etc over its length, & are perfect for a shedding snake. If the branch gets soiled, chuck it out & put in a new one. I don't even bother suspending mine, I just cut them to size so they go from the corner of the floor to the diagonally opposite corner at the ceiling. Position them in a way the won't twist or slip & voila. No need to soak it, cook it, treat it etc (although if using driftwood as longqi said, it may pay to soak it to get rid of any salt in it), just clean off any dirt, loose bark, trim off twigs etc & you're ready to go. 

I like ones that are fairly thick, with nice solid forks in them, my Bredl's practically live in their branches. Personally I can't be bothered stuffing around gluing, drilling, cutting, coating etc something that'll still look obviously man made, when I can just whack in a big stick. 

Still, horses for courses, if you're after the satisfaction of creating something yourself, that's awesome & good luck with it, I'm sure your snake will use it just as much.


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Mar 23, 2011)

i had a mates dad make me a hat stand out of wood, he used a large round block of wood for the base and dow in various positions all the way up to the top he coated it in clear lacquer all over. while it gets used as a hat stand every now and again its main job is a snake post, all my pythons love it and they climb around for while then sit there for hours i also though about geting another made with a small heat lamp at the end shining on the end of the branch, 

if you use this find tall branches that twist and turn , mines about 2 meters tall


----------



## Red-Ink (Mar 23, 2011)

$5 worth of bamboo from a thrift shop
$5 worth of silk plants from the same shop
$3 for a roll of twine

elbow grease, scissors and a wood saw and one yearling JCP exploring his new enclosure...


----------



## SYNeR (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice one, I didn't think of bamboo & twine. I guess it's reasonably stable when tensioned and positioned correctly?
The best part about it would be to have spare twine on hand and to be able to pull it apart & rebuild differently, giving the animal new structures to explore.


----------



## Red-Ink (Mar 24, 2011)

SYNeR said:


> Nice one, I didn't think of bamboo & twine. I guess it's reasonably stable when tensioned and positioned correctly?
> The best part about it would be to have spare twine on hand and to be able to pull it apart & rebuild differently, giving the animal new structures to explore.


 
Tension is fine just keep yanking at it hard with each loop and yeah it's pretty stable. It doesnt take much twine to hold them together as you can see from the base of the structure where it's tied. Bit of fake plants around it and you get a pretty usefull structure. I haven't finished decorating that enclosure as it's meant to be a "display" enclosure. I need some kritter crumble, better looking hides on the floor and the shelf and maybe a background then it should come up a treat.


----------

